# Tesco RON 99 and 1.8 TFSI engine



## philr10662021 (11 mo ago)

Hi, Couple of questions: audi handbook states 98 RON is preferable to 95, using 99 RON is a slightly higher octane and is still quite suitable ? High oil usage / Oil depletion affects turbo failure on this engine, a higher octane fuel is of no detriment, if the oil is kept topped up ? Did you find that torque and power delivery noticeably better using Tesco 99 , with this engine ? Thanks .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Engine is designed to use 98+ so will perform better & be more efficient.
98+ contains 5% ethanol, 95 Ron contains 10% ethanol so now even less efficient. Keep using 99 Ron
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Phil, Welcome


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi, 
I've only ever used tesco momentum (99 octane) in my car so can't comment how significantly the car's performance is affected using standard grade. As already advised, the car is designed to run on premium fuel.

My understanding, in laymen's terms is using lower octane fuel will likely cause 'engine knock' or pre-ignition of the fuel/air mixture before the engine's pistons cycle to their correct position for that. The result of this is the car's systems detect this and retard the ignition timing to mitigate it. 

Because the engine has to experience engine knock prior to the above, long term, there is the possibility of premature engine/ piston/con rod bearings wear. Definitely, I don't want that !


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

tesco momentum nearly all the time, 95 if i have a 100 mile motorway trip, once month the shell super stuff


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------

